
Ohio man goes on beer-only diet for Lent - thomasjudge
https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2019/03/11/Ohio-man-goes-on-beer-only-diet-for-Lent/2221552326331/
======
kozak
Won't his body just run out of salt?

